# Scared of my bit(s)



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok, here's the run down.....I'm a reining rider, not exactly green, kind of upper level novice.

Ok, just bought my horse of a very very reputable trainer, in fact I worked for this trainer sometime ago so I have an intimate knowledge of the training methods etc. this trainer has happy, healthy, extremely well cared for horses. This trainer is internationally known and has many many credentials.....

I tried this horse three times before deciding t buy him, he was very nice....however he uses a cathedral bit and a medium port correction bit. I like to think that I have soft hands, and I certainly am not a yanker or quick handed rider, kind of more a bumper with my hands. I understand the amount of control these bits have.....however I'm kind of scared of them, I know this horse is well schooled in them....the trainer said I would ride fine in them.....I'm just having doubts as I have read so many comments regarding this bits as severe and nasty......I really don't have to hang on to this horse, I ride like a reiner and always use my leg first and try to maintain a loose rein and only pick him up a bit when I have too......your opinions?


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Just of note here....forgot to say this.....the horse doesn't seemed phased by these bits at all....I know he's been gradually trained into them and he has been shown as well......I just think I'm not confident using them even though they certainly help me a lot with my riding.....am I just too worried......it's a seasoned horse who is extremely level headed.......I would just hate to switch him into a bit that I am confident in and have him develop bad habits.....I have heard that a horse can actually get harder in the mouth using softer bits as the rider has to be on his face a lot more.....???????????


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Are you riding/taking lessons with a trainer? Will this horse remain at this trainers barn? When you tried this horse did you ride him in either bits under the trainers supervision?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes I've ridden him in these bits, and had no problem.... I will be at a barn with knowledgeable people and will maintain lessons......I guess it's just a new thing for me and Im self-doubting because so many people say horrible things about these bits.....your thoughts?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Generally speaking, a bit is only as good (or as bad) as the hands controlling it. Personally, so long as the bits are well made, then I have no problem with folks using them....so long as they know _how_ to use them.

The ranting that most people do about bits isn't really about the bits themselves, it's about how the bits are used. I commonly speak out against people using correction bits or cathedral bits or any of the more "advanced" bits because most people simply don't know how to use them correctly...and would therefore use them wrong and possibly injure the horse. For someone who _does _know the mechanics and intricacies of those bits, then I have zero problem with them being used.

If those bits are what the horse has been schooled in and what he's comfortable with, then that's likely what you should stick with. Just remember to be really soft and not quick with your hands and you'll get along fine. If you decide that you just don't want to use a bit like that, discuss it with your trainer. There are thousands of other bit styles out there that function similarly but without the added "umph" of the ones you're using now and one of them may work just as well or better and make you feel more comfortable.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks Smrobs......I feel a bit more confident....I know there is no way in this world that the trainer would have allowed me to use those bits if she thought my hands were heavy and hard......


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Smrobs pretty much nailed what I was going to say 

Shouldn't be an issue if you know how to use the bits or learning from your trainer. I wouldn't hesitate to express your concerns to your trainer and see what he thinks.

By the way, congrats on your new horse!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Smrobs is absolutely correct. I hate to see horse overbitted for the sake of it or instead of good training but in the right hands and for the right reasons they are not a problem
If a horse feels unhappy with your hands on his mouth he wont go forwards properly so the stronger bit would be counter productive - he'll soon let you know how he feels
If you feel anxious then theres nothing wrong with trying him in something you feel more comfortable with
Good luck with the new horse


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I rode with a friend of mine today, and she's kind of a 'been there, done that' rider, I think she identified my concern....I think I'm scared I'm going to accidentally jerk on him, for instance during something sudden like a good spook or a stumble......I guess we have all accidentally given them a good yank unintentionally.....I would rather just not be doing it on the end of a correction or cathedral bit!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

My reining gelding rides with a cathedral bit, and I too was scared of it. I tried to ride him in a low ported correction bit and even an o-ring snaffle, and he just didn't get the point, like OMG what is direct reining?? Lol. He works sooo much better with his usual bit
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Haha Mango, I'm glad I'm not the only one, it's kind of intimidating at first! My friend looked at me like I was a nut case when I told her I was intimidated by the cathedral bit! I guess it's all just new to me, I've ridden in shanks before, and correction bits, but under the guidance of a trainer, so now to be using one with my own horse kind of puts it in my own hands......:wink:


----------



## GrittyCowgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I am not a reiner but just because the horse was purchased with this bit doesn't mean you can't try something else. Shop around for the same type bit that has a mouthpiece you are more comfortable with, never hurts to try. 

That being said, the horse should be working off your seat and leg mostly. If you think you can familiarize yourself with these bits, just start slow doing basic flat work and allow yourself time to get used to the feel and your new horse.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

COWCHICK77;1686501[B said:


> ]*Smrobs pretty much nailed what I was going to say* [/B]
> 
> Shouldn't be an issue if you know how to use the bits or learning from your trainer. I wouldn't hesitate to express your concerns to your trainer and see what he thinks.
> 
> By the way, congrats on your new horse!


 
_What else is new? Doesn't she always hit that nail on the head?_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

GrittyCowgirl said:


> I am not a reiner but just because the horse was purchased with this bit doesn't mean you can't try something else. Shop around for the same type bit that has a mouthpiece you are more comfortable with, never hurts to try.
> 
> That being said, the horse should be working off your seat and leg mostly. If you think you can familiarize yourself with these bits, just start slow doing basic flat work and allow yourself time to get used to the feel and your new horse.


That's exactly what I've been doing, really I've just about worn the hair on his wither away from my hand just resting on it! Glad he's sensitive because he really responds to my leg and seat....and if I have to I just neck rein to get a bit of a quicker response from him. I have the cathedral bit for one of those 'let's have a change day' but I've been using a low port correction bit and am finding it is just fine....mainly because I actually don't touch it!!!! 
I think once I get really confident with him I will just throw a snaffle on him for the fun of it! Plus my daughter is itching to ride him and obviously the only thing in is his mouth is going to be a snaffle when she's on him
We are still getting to know each other, and I will slowly get more confident in changing things around a little later.......no longer scared of the bits


----------



## GrittyCowgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I think you should post some pictures of your new guy myself :wave: lol


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

When I get a good shot of him I will post

Tomorrow I'm going to see if I can get a couple of big slow rolling circles....he's been kind of 'busy' but I thinks its my busy seat and legs that are causing that!

My *** is on lockdown tomorrow to get my slow lope!


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

As much as I agree that you shouldn't fix what isn't broken, and if your horse is good and you're comfortable in those bits that's fine. But if you're not comfortable using those bits it's _perfectly acceptable to change it!_ 
There is NO reason your horse couldn't be ridden in any bit you want, it my take time for him to learn the new communication, it would take your time to work with him to get him to understand the change in communication. But if you want him in a different bit - he's _your_ horse you CAN change it.

I personally, don't think any horse should 'require' a specific bit to be good. Some horses are better in specific bits, or more comfortable in others, but a horse should be good regardless of what you put in his mouth _especially_ if your neck reining. I realize you're doing very finely tuned work, but as far as I know, with reining, the bit is the last tool of communication, seat, leg, body, and focal cues are all more important than bit cues. 
So I repeat - there is NO reason you can't change that horse's bit if you want to.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

PunksTank said:


> As much as I agree that you shouldn't fix what isn't broken, and if your horse is good and you're comfortable in those bits that's fine. But if you're not comfortable using those bits it's _perfectly acceptable to change it!_
> There is NO reason your horse couldn't be ridden in any bit you want, it my take time for him to learn the new communication, it would take your time to work with him to get him to understand the change in communication. But if you want him in a different bit - he's _your_ horse you CAN change it.
> 
> I personally, don't think any horse should 'require' a specific bit to be good. Some horses are better in specific bits, or more comfortable in others, but a horse should be good regardless of what you put in his mouth _especially_ if your neck reining. I realize you're doing very finely tuned work, but as far as I know, with reining, the bit is the last tool of communication, seat, leg, body, and focal cues are all more important than bit cues.
> So I repeat - there is NO reason you can't change that horse's bit if you want to.


Yes, I will give him a whirl in some other bits AS SOON AS I AM COMFORTABLE with changing things up, we have both been through a lot of change lately!

He stops with my seat, slows down his pace with a shush and some weight in the stirrups....although lately he's been excited during the lope, we had a nice quiet lope today (at last!) after plenty of circling in to the arena EVERYTIME he sped up! But he figured it out....this isn't out of control, just too energetic for me! He does stop and slow down to a trot or halt....it's just the lope, I need the transition....which we had a small success at today! I'm pleased! I will have a good snooze tonight!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If his 'stop is so responsive he might be a lot more settled in a milder bit like a snaffle and you might worry less about knocking him in the mouth and relax more yourself.
A horse thats well trained to leg & body cues shouldn't need excessive braking gear and will usually go forwards at lot better too


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I agree about the 'milder' bit option, but I don't think a snaffle would be a good transition, it's a whole different form of communication compared to a cathedral bit. You could try a correction bit, but those are still pretty horrifying.
This is my FAVORITE reining bit, and I think the nicest bit in the world.









It's called a sweetwater bumper bit, it's just about as soft as a bit comes. Of course though you should use what you're comfortable with, but if he's as responsive as you say, there's no reason he wouldn't thrive with this.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

jaydee said:


> If his 'stop is so responsive he might be a lot more settled in a milder bit like a snaffle and you might worry less about knocking him in the mouth and relax more yourself.
> A horse thats well trained to leg & body cues shouldn't need excessive braking gear and will usually go forwards at lot better too


Yes, he's really responsive to leg and seat, he's not terribly relaxed, but that might be my lack of subtlety! When I whoa him I don't haul on his face, but I do pick him up if he dropped a shoulder or what not.....
I've ridden plenty of horses, but not one quite so well trained and I think I need to start riding him with a little less leg, rein (neck rein) and seat contact, because I think he is responding in tune with my cue, but I think my cues are just a little to obvious! Does that make sense? I sometimes think riding a well trained horse is harder than riding a not so well trained horse! The horse knows more than me!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> Yes, he's really responsive to leg and seat, he's not terribly relaxed, but that might be my lack of subtlety! When I whoa him I don't haul on his face, but I do pick him up if he dropped a shoulder or what not.....
> I've ridden plenty of horses, but not one quite so well trained and I think I need to start riding him with a little less leg, rein (neck rein) and seat contact, because I think he is responding in tune with my cue, but I think my cues are just a little to obvious! Does that make sense? I sometimes think riding a well trained horse is harder than riding a not so well trained horse! The horse knows more than me!


 I know exactly what you mean and I've seen a lot of people intimidated by a really well trained horse. My oldest mare is so light to all cues that she would be dangerous to anyone that was too heavy with their hands or legs - she would respond by rearing and getting really fractious, prancing on the spot like a bomb ready to explode!!
I know nothing about reining (or anything else western for that matter!!) but I did a lot of mounted games at top level as a child/teenager and those ponies have to be super fast and sharp to stop and turn but have to be ridden in a snaffle by rules.
I have taken horses straight from extreme leverage bits into snaffles with no problem if they have light mouths and not hardened by being hauled around by some idiot - the only thing I have noticed is that a horse that 'backs off' from a sharper bit may feel inclined to lean on a thick mild one when it realises that it can so for me a thinner snaffle works best
I understood that your daughter was going to have to ride in a snaffle so it might be easier for the horse - to avoid confusion with 2 very different sorts of control that you both rode him in the same bit??????


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

jaydee said:


> I know exactly what you mean and I've seen a lot of people intimidated by a really well trained horse. My oldest mare is so light to all cues that she would be dangerous to anyone that was too heavy with their hands or legs - she would respond by rearing and getting really fractious, prancing on the spot like a bomb ready to explode!!
> I know nothing about reining (or anything else western for that matter!!) but I did a lot of mounted games at top level as a child/teenager and those ponies have to be super fast and sharp to stop and turn but have to be ridden in a snaffle by rules.
> I have taken horses straight from extreme leverage bits into snaffles with no problem if they have light mouths and not hardened by being hauled around by some idiot - the only thing I have noticed is that a horse that 'backs off' from a sharper bit may feel inclined to lean on a thick mild one when it realises that it can so for me a thinner snaffle works best
> I understood that your daughter was going to have to ride in a snaffle so it might be easier for the horse - to avoid confusion with 2 very different sorts of control that you both rode him in the same bit??????


Yes, I will try him out in a snaffle after I get him settled and myself settled on him, ie. finding all his buttons you might say.....My daughter is not ready to ride him yet, she has to learn a few other things first.....like mucking out and grooming so she can get a little more relaxed around him....
I am for sure over cueing him, I forget that he has been shown in one hand.....I keep thinking I have to set him up in a big way for a lope departure etc, you know, hip in etc....really all I have to do is slightly push his hip in and kiss to him....no tipping his nose out, because he gets all confused! So I am the problem! Not the horse......I'm just going to do the less is more route from now on!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Great news! I tried a new saddle on my guy today (full bars) as I knew something was off with the sizing of the other 5 or so saddles I tried! And he was as smooth and awesome as I knew he could be!!! YAY! 
Making progress! No rushing, just cool and cruisy! Thank goodness for that!!


----------

